# ISO: Gravy or Sauce for Pan Roasted Chix...



## mugsy27 (Jan 12, 2006)

anybody have ideas for a gravy or sauce for some pan roasted chicken breast? (s&p dry rub, then caramalize on pan and finish in oven).

TIA!


----------



## mugsy27 (Jan 12, 2006)

btw...will prolly have stuffing as a side, so gravy / sauce that can be used for both would be great!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

When you set the chicken aside to rest, drain most of the fat from the pan and saute some chopped shallots.  Deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce it.  Add some chicken broth and reduce that.  Finish with some heavy cream and reduce that to thicken.  Season to taste.  You would get enough sauce for the chicken but may not have enough to sauce the stuffing.


----------



## Constance (Jan 12, 2006)

My recipe isn't as classy as Andy's, but it makes a delicious country gravy. Remove chicken from pan. Whisk flour into the chicken fat to make a roux, (cook a few minutes if you want), whisk in chicken broth & milk, stir and cook on medium to med/high heat until thickened, then season with S&P and a pinch of sugar. A pinch of thyme and/or sage would be a good addition.
Here's my rule...1 tsp fat, 1 tsp flour, 1 cup liquid. I usually just eyeball it. I go half/half on the broth and milk. 
If you don't want a white gravy, use all broth or half broth and half water.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me, Constance.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jan 20, 2006)

made your sauce last night Andy..it was fantastic!!  a definate keeper!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> made your sauce last night Andy..it was fantastic!! a definate keeper!


 
Glad you liked it.  It's a basic sauce you can use for a lot of different things, not just chicken.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2006)

I do the same as Constance does for the gravy for pan roasted chicken or even pork chops. Will have to make it Andy's way soon!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy can you please give me the exact dimensions of that sauce you listed?  I am going to cook up 1 lb of Boneless Skinless chicken breasts, along with some cornbread stuffing, and would like to put this sauce on my food.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Andy can you please give me the exact dimensions of that sauce you listed? I am going to cook up 1 lb of Boneless Skinless chicken breasts, along with some cornbread stuffing, and would like to put this sauce on my food.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
MLB, I don't measure this stuff so here's my best guess.

Finely chop two shallots and add them to the pan.  Sauté until they are soft and fragrant.  

Add 1/4 to 1/3 cup of white wine or vermouth.  cook over med. high heat, scraping up any fond and stirring until the wine is reduced to a couple of tablespoons.

Add a half cup of chicken broth and reduce that to half the original volume.  

Add a couple of tablespoons of heavy cream and simmer until the sauce thickens.  Adjust the seasoning.

As an alternative to the cream, take the pan off the heat and whisk in a few tablespoons of butter, one at a time to enrich and thicken the sauce.


----------



## licia (Jan 22, 2006)

It is surprising how much we worry about gravy or sauces and they are so simple to make. The main problem is not to try to make too much. It isn't necessary to have a "bowl" of gravy, just enough to enhance the food - and also the flavor is better. Perfect gravy making comes with practice and I certainly had my share of lumps in the beginning. Luckily some gravies are better with the lumps. I've never understood why some chefs strain the gravy.  I enjoy the bits of whatever was used to make the sauce or gravy and certainly it is more interesting than a perfectly smooth one (to me, anyway).


----------

